# h



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

look at what the birds are doing


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

WHAT ARE THEY DOING?! THEY'RE CRAZY!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

...What?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

You can't see those birds???????? Just look at them its amazing!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## GB Huntress (Dec 3, 2007)

Confused :-?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

They are beautiful...Hey, is that one banded.
Thanks a lot. 
Good work,
Dan


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes Dan it is banded. I can't believe you missed the neck collar. Definitely a great picture of multi sub species of canadas.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

(a la Will Ferrell from Old School when he gets shot with the tranq gun)

You're crazy man. I like you, but you're crazy.


----------



## Benelliman (Apr 4, 2005)

I thought the season was closed on those?


----------



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

hey sorry boys. it was supposed to be on a thread. must be losin my mind


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

lol I had a feeling that happened I've almost done it before.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Then what do Dan and I see????


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Ahhh don't worry about it Porkchop, it's just the birds from my mind traveling to yours. From the camera in my head. I pass on neck bands. I just write down the number and let them fly. Don't want to ruin there research.

Alright that made 0 sense. IDK I think it is the not killing geese that is getting to me..??


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I see them do that all the time this time of year. 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I pass on neck bands. I just write down the number and let them fly. Don't want to ruin there research.


Good to see I am not the only one that does that!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Am I the only one who completely loves this thread. We should keep it going, make it the longest thread in Nodak history. :lol:

I've seen geese ***** before, but I've never seen a Canada go completely upside-down whilst ********.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

goosebusters said:


> Am I the only one who completely loves this thread. We should keep it going, make it the longest thread in Nodak history. :lol:
> 
> I've seen geese fletch before, but I've never seen a Canada go completely upside-down whilst fletching.


You need to get out more. I've seen them doing complete barrel role fletching during the full moon phase.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

since when can't we use the word "f elch" on this site, it keeps turning it into fletch. I learned that term this past spring on this site!!! It's the only ways I describe that desirable action that geese do best!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Isnt fellching a Grand Forks thing?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i thought you were starting a jay-z song. H to the izzo v to the izz a. :withstupid:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

That's okay. I caught my mind trying to slip out the door again last night. Been doing that a lot lately.

I really do like that one goose's foot. The mud between it's toes does it for me :beer: I think it must be a goose foot fetish thing that I have. :lol:

Good work,
Dan


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Dan, that's a seagul! Put your gun down. :splat: What's that wrapped around his foot?? Ohhhhh sick...... uke:


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Now i know why I have headaches all the time. It's you hitting me like that! :lol: 
Dan


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Norm70 said:


> i thought you were starting a jay-z song. H to the izzo v to the izz a. :withstupid:


For shizzle my nizzel used to dribble down in V A! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

PJ said:


> For shizzle my nizzel used to dribble down in V A! :beer:


That's the anthem.....


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

..getcha damn hands up... :fro:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey guys.

I went out this morning and set up in this field that we were hammering them in this September. I got there at like 6 and man I didn't see a single duck or goose. Is it because my avery's paint is chipped?

Also, all of the sloughs looked like they had a layer of snow on top of the water. Is this normal?

Well I am getting ready to head back out anyone game?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I went out this morning and set up in this field that we were hammering them in this September. I got there at like 6 and man I didn't see a single duck or goose. Is it because my avery's paint is chipped?


Just keep heading out there.. persistance pays off.. 8)

You also might want to drink some of that Avery kool aid. That seems to really help guys "stack em up"...
:wink:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright Dblkluk.

I was wondering if I was doing something wrong, but now I know. get out there.

I just bought 10 new bands to put on my lanyard. Do you think that will help?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

"fo shizzle ma nizzle" is a bastardization of "fo' sheezy mah neezy" which is a bastardization of "for sure mah *****" which is a bastdardization of "I concur with you whole heartedly my African american brother"


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

You guys must be smokin the meth koolaid


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> You guys must be smokin the meth koolaid


Get back to work............


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I just bought 10 new bands to put on my lanyard. Do you think that will help?


Absolutely. Without those you're just another chicken $h!t wannabe.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

diver_sniper said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought 10 new bands to put on my lanyard. Do you think that will help?
> ...


I can't believe it was you who outbid me on those 10 new Flagman bands. Now how will anyone take me seriously???


----------



## Hockeyhunter99 (Oct 11, 2007)

so not that all of you have said your peace and wasted as much time as possible at work :beer: What was the original question, and what @^#$ing birds doing WHAT???


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

J Hova got like 500 bands on his lanyard. 
B to the is A, N to the Dizzay


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Chipped my grill on a band in the breast the other night. Oh shizzle, that hurt like a motha bizzle! The other night I seen twelve 27 lb honkers pulling a blue camaro. I gave Chaz a big peace sign and off he was doin' his thang.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

DON'T wurry dawg. I gotcha back Bandman. I put a cap in there tireee. No camaro commin. Peace out dawgs


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hate turtlenecks. Wearing a turtleneck is like being strangled by a really weak guy. All day. Like, if you wear a turtleneck and a backpack, it's like a weak midget trying to bring you down.

......this $H^% is ridiculous.

~Mitch Hedberg



Did you see the size of that chicken???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)




----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Chris Hustad said:


> I hate turtlenecks. Wearing a turtleneck is like being strangled by a really weak guy. All day. Like, if you wear a turtleneck and a backpack, it's like a weak midget trying to bring you down.
> 
> LOL...Interesting observation. I mean about the turtlenecks. One of the funniest post I"ve seen. :toofunny:
> 
> ...


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

I think all that partying that some of you boys did in your younger years is finally catching up to ya.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Hustad, you got me rollin!
:rollin:

It's a Bag o' Glass.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man, I wore my Neck gaiter, had on my lanyard with 16 Zink calls on it, 126.5 bands, 2 neck collars, drank my kool aid, touched up the paint on my Avery's, and still I got skunked today. I thought maybe the bird would be moving a little later. Stayed out till dark. I was out there at sunrise.

They were there in October. What am I doing wrong?

It's got me all f to the rizzled.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> the bird


How many decoys did you set up for that guy? I would recommend about 300 dozen, but they have to be fully flocks. I'm sure you didn't have enough decoys out, otherwise he would have come in. I can tell you right now, if I left my place and went to central North Dakota and set up 300 dozen fully flocks I could shoot a limit of 60 pound Canadas. Heck, I could shoot a limit of Egyptian geese, and a Hawaiian goose (like the one f-elching in that picture).


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> had on my lanyard with 16 Zink calls on it


NOT ENOUGH


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

"I like rice. It's great for when I'm hunrgy and want 200 of something."

That Mitch Hedberg was hilarious.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

although HOVA is an excellent rap compulation, I find it not in my top 3 or 4 of jayz' s recent hits. I have perference for either big pimpin(which describes the story of my life) or can i get a.. which has an excellent beat.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Long live Mitch!

Last time I called shot gun we had rented a limo, so I ****ed up....

I'm against picketing, I just don't know how to show it.

I haven't slept for three days, because that would be too long.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I had 250 Dz. Flocked head avery's out. Don't worry I just ordered 300 dx Fully flocked. Man it is hard to get a semi in a field this time of the year. Turns out I got stuck and had to pull it out. I ended up putting a brick on the gas, then got out and drank some more kool aid, then tied a rope to the front bumper then pulled her out. Up hill both ways. Man that kool aid really works :lol: .

Diver don't worry I will get more. Can I borrow some of yours? Or would you like to come with? That bird is still out there and I want to get him.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Long live Mitch!


Apparently..Ducks eat for free.. at Subway...

Alright...... 8)


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I order the club sandwich all the time, but I'm not even a member, man. I don't know how I get away with it...

I want to be a race car passenger. Just a guy who bugs the driver. "Say, man, can I turn on the radio?" "You should slow down." "Why we gotta keep going in circles?" "Man, you really like Tide."

Mitch...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I walked into Target...........but I missed......

I think the entrance to Target should be scattered with bodies on the ground everywhere......

I was walking down the street the other day when this guy asked if I wanted a frozen banana...I said 'no' but then thought I might want a regular banana later, so...yeah.

THE Mitch H.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> They were there in October. What am I doing wrong?


I'll give you heads up to one of the secret weapons crucial to all successful goose hunts....Avery Neo-Bottle


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I like the American-Canadian border, 'cuz if you're walking on the border with a friend, and you push your friend into Canada, he can't push you back right away, 'cuz first he has to go through customs. "What brings you to Canada?":[Points to the side] "That a**hole." "When are you leaving?" "As soon as I regain my equilibrium!"

The Mitch...


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Hulk Hogan body slammed Andre the Giant in Wrestlemania III


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Then Chuck Norris showed up.  Sorry Hulk


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Oooh I miss Mitch...one of my fall time favorites.

"It can't be like pancakes....all exciting at first, but by the end, you're f*&ckin' sick of 'em."

"I bought myself a parrot. The parrot talked, but it did not say 'I'm hungry,' so it died."

:lol:

Thanks. Now I know what to listen to for the next few hours until I go to work. No matter how many times I've heard his stuff it never gets old.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I bit a mallard in the head one time and now I'm starting to want to dip my head underwater and have a constant hunger for shelled corn. Could this be a problem that needs attention? HELP ME!!!

Happy 
Dan


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Long live Mitch!


"I like to take a toothpick and throw it in the forest and yell..your home"

"Dogs are forever in the pushup postion"


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

"I rent a lot of cars, but I don't always know everything about them. So a lot of times, I drive for like ten miles with the emergency brake on. That doesn't say a lot for me, but it really doesn't say a lot for the emergency brake. It's really not an emergency brake, it's an emergency "make the car smell funny" lever."

MH


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

"I don't have a girlfriend. But I do know a woman who'd be mad at me for saying that."

"I wanna hang a map of the world in my house. Then I'm gonna put pins into all the locations that I've traveled to. But first, I'm gonna have to travel to the top two corners of the map so it won't fall down."

"The depressing thing about tennis is that no matter how good I get, I'll never be as good as a wall. They're ****ing relentless."

Mitch


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I had a neighbor, and whenever he would knock on my wall I knew he wanted me to turn my music down, and that made me angry because I like loud music, so when he knocked on the wall I'd mess with his head. I'd say: "Go around! I cannot open the wall. I don't know if you have a doorknob on the other side, but over here there's nothing. It's just flat."

An escalator can never break: it can only become stairs. You should never see an Escalator Temporarily Out Of Order sign, just Escalator Temporarily Stairs. Sorry for the convenience.

Mitch...


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

to this izza. come on guys lets keep this thread goin.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I would not want to be a manufactured home repo-man, they are hard to sneak away.

Mitch Hedberg


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

"I am going to open a restaurant across the street from a bed and breakfast. I'll call it Chair Lunch Dinner" 
-MH


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

The other day when I was walking through the woods, I saw a rabbit standing in front of a candle making shadows of people on a tree.

All those who believe in psychokinesis raise my hand.

Ever notice how irons have a setting for "permanent" press? I don't get it...

I saw a man with a wooden leg, and a real foot.

There's a fine line between fishing and standing on the shore looking like an idiot.

To steal ideas from one person is plagiarism; to steal from many is research.

Why doesn't Tarzan have a beard?

-Steven Wright


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

More classic Mitch.......

When I was a boy I would lay in my twin size bed and wonder where my brother was.

I was at a convenience store reading a magazine and the clerk said, this is not a library, I said allright, I'll talk louder then.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

i had a roommate and his name was Eddy and Eddy was slow on the mental draw. I was writing a letter and had a problem and said Ed how do ya abbreviate Arkansas. He said I dont know, just start spellin it then quit...

Last time I called shotgun we rented a limo so I F*&^ed up

If you are flammable and have legs, you're never blockin a fire exit

I got my hair highlighted because I felt some strands were more important

You know if you had a couple missing fingers you'd draw a screwed up turkey

I use to do drugs, I still do, but I use ta too


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

hunt4p&y you should of drank a Bud Light instead of Kool aid then you would have'd smoked e'm :wink: .


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I had 250 Dz. Flocked head avery's out. Don't worry I just ordered 300 dx Fully flocked. Man it is hard to get a semi in a field this time of the year. Turns out I got stuck and had to pull it out. I ended up putting a brick on the gas, then got out and drank some more kool aid, then tied a rope to the front bumper then pulled her out. Up hill both ways. Man that kool aid really works

:beer: :lol: I know that I shouldn't say this but that was so funny you had me rolling out of my chair.


----------



## bagsmasher (Mar 2, 2007)

I rearended a car the other day. Guy jumps out and starts walking back toward me. He was a midget. I rolled my window down. He says "I'm not happy". So I says "Then which one are you". Thats when the fight started.


----------

